# Ohio Deer Have Huge Racks And.........



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I Wonder What This Will Score?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

wow looks like he was ready for a few does LOL


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Now if I can just get one that has elephantitus of the antler!
JOZUN


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Holy gonads!!!

ROFL


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

hes a booner


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

I think you did the doe population a GREAT favor.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

No comment! LOL


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

haha thats unique....the shot looks to be very far back.... was the dewer like that before you shot it?? At any rate....congrats! thats one ull never forget


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Don't Know Who The Guy Is Who Shot This Deer. This Was Sent To Me By A Friend. Funny Stuff.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That poor buck needed the rut to get here in a hurry !!! Come to think of it, so do I


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks like that buck must of been married,,,lol,,lol,,,


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of a pt. my buddy had on the squad. Guy got shot in the pelvis and he bled into his sack. The thing filled up with blood like a balloon.

ski


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

williamonica0214 said:


> wow looks like he was ready for a few does LOL


hahahahaha.....looks like he is ready for more then a few does.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I bet he ruled the woods with the best of them. Sure, he doesn't have the rack that many mature bucks have, but I bet they feared what here was packing in his under-carriage.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

WOW That must of been a proud dude. I quess some of those road signs that have graffiti on them were not kiddin. You know were people paint big_____ on the deer.hahahahaha


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Look where the guy shot it. Looks like no matter where he tried to aim, his sights gravitated back to that general area


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

ski said:


> Kind of reminds me of a pt. my buddy had on the squad. Guy got shot in the pelvis and he bled into his sack. The thing filled up with blood like a balloon.
> 
> ski


Hate to rain on everybody's parade by unless the shooter steps in and says it was like that before he shot it I'm going Ski. This big boy bled in to his sack, I'll bet when the sack was cut it was full of blood. Also is it just me or why wasn't that deer Field dressed. Did he shoot that deer or was it hit by a car?


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

it looks like he made a terrible shot, may have caused the bleeding. tiny buck. Let them go and watchem grow!


----------

